# Reverse Camera for 2012 Cruze LTZ



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone!


I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ and I want to install an aftermarket reverse camera. Its the only thing the car didn't come with that I want. The car has the Cruze Nav system(Infotainment System?) installed. Because the car is fairly new, the place I took it to get the camera installed says they can't find much information on it. I'm hoping someone on the forum can tell me if the car can have a reverse camera installed or can I tell if one can be installed without them taking the dashboard apart to see the back of the radio system?


I did a search on the forum and came across a couple posts about people installing their own system, but I'm pretty new at this so I'm not sure how to tell if its possible on mine or now.


Thanks for any help you can give.


James Van Cleef


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a on star rearview mirror that has the backup camera video feed built into it like a HUD. You probably have to buy a camera separate. My dealer quoted my $995 to do the complete install of the backup camera. I'll be getting it in the next few months as soon as I save up the money so I don't have to dip into savings or use credit.


----------



## Snazzy (May 17, 2011)

I suppose you've come past mine. if the price difference is 995$ vs 20$, why not take apart your dash? You're gonna go look behind your nav system anyways, to connect the camera..


Feel free to PM me, I've installed mine, myself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jvancleef said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ and I want to install an aftermarket reverse camera. Its the only thing the car didn't come with that I want. The car has the Cruze Nav system(Infotainment System?) installed. Because the car is fairly new, the place I took it to get the camera installed says they can't find much information on it. I'm hoping someone on the forum can tell me if the car can have a reverse camera installed or can I tell if one can be installed without them taking the dashboard apart to see the back of the radio system?
> ...



James,
I would like to welcome you to the forum! This is a great place to gather a lot of very useful information from a great community of people! I would suggest that you speak to your dealer regarding this. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. I will be out of the office from June 30-July4 but will be happy to answer any questions you may have after I return!  
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> James,
> I would like to welcome you to the forum! This is a great place to gather a lot of very useful information from a great community of people! I would suggest that you speak to your dealer regarding this. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime. I will be out of the office from June 30-July4 but will be happy to answer any questions you may have after I return!
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I called the dealer last Saturday, before coming the the forum. The person I talked to in the parts department was not really much help. He did tell me that their was no upgrade-path through the dealer, so I would have to go to a aftermarket place to get it done. But, when I asked if it was possible with my car he just said he "thinks" its possible and it "should" be possible for the car.

I kinda miss spoke above, I'm looking for information so I don't have to pay the aftermarket store to tear the dashboard apart to find out. I don't think I'm comfortable doing it myself, since I'm pretty new at working on cars.

Thanks for the replies =)


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

See if your dealer will install the system if you bring the parts. Found this...

GM OnStar Auto Dimming Mirror with 3.5" Backup Monitor 9002-9510

Lip Mount BackUp Camera 9002-9601


----------



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

I talked to the guy at the car radio store on Saturday. He was able to find the information on my car. I've ordered the parts and it will be installed next weekend.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

So...does the stock 2012 Nav/Infotainment system have inputs on the back of the radio for a video feed? Can a camera simply be added that activates the video input once reverse turns on the camera? I'm interested in this...just need some clarifications....


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't think so. The 2013 which is getting a stock back up camera is changing the nav head to the my link which is like the unit in the 2013 Chevy Malibu Eco. I wonder if it till pop open like the Malibu to provide a little storage space.

I might hold off on getting the onstar mirror and lip camera until I see the new nab head. I might just swap mine out even if it costs more.


----------



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

The guy at the store found a module that works with the nav system that allows you to add a camera to the car. He says this module allows him to addd the camera without without him having to hack the system at all. I misplaced the printout he gave me with the information on the module. I'll look for it and post the information if I can find it or I'll try to get it from him again next Sat when I go in to get it installed.


----------



## reytech (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you find info on the print out he gave you??


----------



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

No, unfortunately, I think the paper was thrown away. I'm still waiting for the part to be delivered to the store, because of the July 4th holiday delayed shipping. As soon as I have the part number, I will post the information.

James Van Cleef


----------



## jvancleef (May 31, 2012)

It looks like its going to be another week before I can get the information. It turns out the part was backordered and because of a shutdown for the July 4th holiday they part is not going to be delivered till sometime next week. This annoys the heck out of me, because they should have told me this last weekend when I called them for an update.

I asked for the part number, but I think I misunderstood him because he said NAPTV kit 201, but I can't find any information on the net a camera system with that name.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a navtv module that is supposed to work on the 2012 cruze but it is like 700 bucks for the adapter then you have the cost of the camera too.

This:

NAV-TV Corporation: GVIF-CTS camera input module for GM/Cadillac vehicles

It is made for the CTS Cadillac but it lists the Cruze on there.


----------



## DougieB80 (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you found the list of parts needed to add the back up camera?


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

bump


----------



## mlcacioppo (Jan 20, 2012)

Could you post the parts that you ordered or direct me to where I can purchase them. BTW what is the price?


----------

